# need advice on handguns



## dakota1820 (Jan 19, 2013)

I would like to buy a handgun. I will probably by a used one at a pawn shop. What should I expect to pay? What would be the most practical gun to buy? How does the ccw work? And what are the laws in missourI regarding open carry? Thank you all I am glad to be here.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! You'll pay way too much at a pawn shop for a crappy gun. Right now, expect a minimum of around $450 for a decent gun bought on-line. Most practical would be the one you think fits you best and that you shoot best after going to a range and renting a few. I know nothing about the CCW laws or open carry laws in Missouri. Sorry, best I could do. :mrgreen:


----------



## dakota1820 (Jan 19, 2013)

what is considered decent and where is a good place to buy


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

You can look at pawnshops, and you just might find a good used handgun at a fair price, but I doubt it. Right now, handgun prices at sky-rocketing. If you've watched any of the news, you shouldn't be surprised. 

In regards to CCW in Missouri, best to do a search on the topic. In regards to handguns, what do you prefer? A semi-auto or a revolver? I'm assuming that you are a novice when it comes to firearms. At least that's what you are implying. Ask your friends if they have guns, and if so, ask their opinions, and maybe get them to let you look / handle a few. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Colt, Kimber, S&W, Kahr, Remington, Ruger,Springfield, and many more I forget. Right now, buying one depends on who has one in stock.


----------



## dakota1820 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yes I am a novice I own a 22 and a 410 but no handguns . My friend just bought a brand new gun its a 9mm for 280. Where is a decent place to go to buy a gun?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Buying a gun for the first time is kinda' like buying a car for the first time. Questions to others about what, how much, where will get you an extremely wide variety of answers which may or may not be what you like. Go to a range with someone familiar with guns and rent some to shoot.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

dakota1820 said:


> Yes I am a novice I own a 22 and a 410 but no handguns . My friend just bought a brand new gun its a 9mm for 280. Where is a decent place to go to buy a gun?


My opinion is that a $280 gun (new or used) is kinda' like buying a $2000 car (new or used). Again, not sure what your parameters are for "decent" but you just need to start googling on the internet for information regarding gun stores in your area. You cannot learn to buy or shoot a gun on the internet. Sorry.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

dakota1820 said:


> Yes I am a novice I own a 22 and a 410 but no handguns . My friend just bought a brand new gun its a 9mm for 280. Where is a decent place to go to buy a gun?


You're gonna need to take some time, and just visit the local places that sell firearms. Gun shops are a good start. Tell the dealer what you're looking for, how much you have to spend, and leave your name and number with him/her. Chances are good that something might come in and they'll give you a call.

But.....don't rush out and buy a gun just for the sake of buying one. Do some research, educate yourself, and get to know what's out there. Maybe save up some more $$ and be more able to buy what you want when you come across it.


----------



## dakota1820 (Jan 19, 2013)

I have shot hand guns before. Have you guys ever heard of a store called lock and load we have close by. Other than that or pawn shops I cannot think of anywherenelse to buy a used gun which is why i asked. He bought a sccy 9mm cpx-2


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

dakota1820 said:


> I have shot hand guns before. Have you guys ever heard of a store called lock and load we have close by. Other than that or pawn shops I cannot think of anywherenelse to buy a used gun which is why i asked. He bought a sccy 9mm cpx-2


What about other towns or cities that aren't too far from where you live?

BTW....I don't know what a sccy 9mm cpx-2 is? :smt102


----------



## dakota1820 (Jan 19, 2013)

You can google it there is a youtube review of it . Looks nice to me. I have never been toman actual gun store so I am not sure where one is.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

You can buy online, if you have someone you know with an FFL.


----------



## dakota1820 (Jan 19, 2013)

Ffl?


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Are there gun shows in Missouri ? You can get a wide variety there. For your first handgun, I would recommend a .38 special s&w revolver, or a cz 75 9mm, or a glock 9mm(17or19). These all range around 400-500$. If you want a slightly better 9mm for a little more money, look into a beretta m9 or a hk usp 9mm(600$)


----------



## Kcamarata (Jan 6, 2013)

Why do you want a handgun? Different handguns have different strengths. Stopping a bear is very different than inexpensive target plinking. Once you answer that question, do some research based on your response.


----------



## dakota1820 (Jan 19, 2013)

I want a hand gun for a few reasons once to practice my rights but most importantly to protect my family. I live in the meth capital of the world and want a little security also I am the once in awhile target shooter. I do want to make guns a little more of a hobby as well. I wouldmlike a gun easy to carry everyday amd not to expensive to use.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Federal Firearms License


dakota1820 said:


> Ffl?


----------



## dakota1820 (Jan 19, 2013)

I am going to a gun shop tomorrow it has great reviews and they have a range you can use. They sell new and used guns what should I expect to pay for a used 9mm or 380?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

dakota1820 said:


> I am going to a gun shop tomorrow it has great reviews and they have a range you can use. They sell new and used guns what should I expect to pay for a used 9mm or 380?


Depends on the brand / model / condition of the gun. Take some time and look over what they have available. Handle them and pay attention to the ones that feel good in your hand.

I wouldn't buy a .380 for self-defense......unless you are quite skilled / knowledgeable at shooting. There's a place for them, but they tend to be back-up guns, and used at very close proximities.

Just remember, gun shops are gonna have high prices right now. Chances of you getting them to drop their prices will be tough.

I'm just very glad that I'm not in the market to buy a firearm right now. From what I've heard, it's crazy.


----------



## dakota1820 (Jan 19, 2013)

Why is it crazy?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

dakota1820 said:


> Why is it crazy?


Okay.....so are you pulling my leg or what? Do you have a tv, radio, or a newspaper in your house? Do you talk to other people?

Have you heard of SandyHook Elementary School? How's about Columbine?

Have you heard of Barak Obama and his recent televised rant about gun control?

Have you heard that recent gun shows have attracted the biggest crowds ever?

Have you heard that the general public is currently engaged in a buying frenzy?

It sounds as if you got some splaining to do.............:watching:


----------



## dakota1820 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yea I know about all of that bs. I meant has it changed anything yet? Did you mean more people so the stores are a mad house I mean crazy is kinda a vauge term. I am very political so believe me I know all about the crap and the govt trying to find reasons to take our rights and freedoms.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

dakota1820 said:


> Yea I know about all of that bs. I meant has it changed anything yet? Did you mean more people so the stores are a mad house I mean crazy is kinda a vauge term. I am very political so believe me I know all about the crap and the govt trying to find reasons to take our rights and freedoms.


Indeed it has. People are getting worried and scared that firearms will be harder to get and will become more expensive.

Supply drives demand. For whatever reason, when supply begins to dry up, people tend to want whatever it is, even more. It's crazy I know, but it's fact. And when supply gets low, the price usually goes up.

Obama (via his proposed gun legislation) has sold more firearms indirectly, than any other person in history of our nation.

There are still some fair prices out there, but it's gonna be tough to find them. Selection / availability is way down.

Gun shops are sitting pretty right now. They have what people want and they know it. Thus.....the higher prices.


----------

